# Sick goat!!



## 11langenkamp_w (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a really sick pygmy goat that is almost like it is paralyzed it is just laying there and stand up or anything moves its legs every once in a while thats about it. And is a 2 year old female so it rules out a urine blockage she just seems like shes in a ton of pain. NEED HELP ASAP vet cant make it out for a while and i have a feeleing it will be to late


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 15, 2013)

Polio, Listeriosis and Tetanus come to mind. What is her temp?


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 15, 2013)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Polio, Listeriosis and Tetanus come to mind. What is her temp?


x 2.

I would hit her ASAP w/ 5cc of Pen G, 10 cc of B vitamin or Thiamine, and some tetanus Antitoxin (NOT CD/T toxoid).  TSC carries all 3.

http://tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/listeriosis.html

http://tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/tetanus.html


----------



## 11langenkamp_w (Feb 15, 2013)

Sounds excatley what it is and how do you give all that stufforally under the skin or? And if its a infection i just gave her a cdt shot 3 weeks ago shouldnt she be ok from that then?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 15, 2013)

Give the Penicillin and B Complex by shot under the skin.


----------



## 11langenkamp_w (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok do you know how much tetnus and is that underthe skin?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 15, 2013)

*From the Jeffers website it says:




			Also approved for Goats: 
Colorado serum recommends using one 1,500 unit vial per goat regardless of size/age for prevention and higher levels (3x and higher) for treatment.
		
Click to expand...

So that would be three vials all at once. It also says either IM (muscle) or SUBQ (skin) and I would probably do both.*


----------



## mjgh06 (Feb 16, 2013)

Any update on how your goat is doing?  I wouldn't have thought tetanus unless she had a wound.  My thought in a 2yo would be Enterotoxemia similar to FKS but in adults but the Op states CDT was given 3weeks ago.  My second guess would be Meningeal worms then Listerosis.  I hope she is getting better.


----------



## 11langenkamp_w (Feb 18, 2013)

She didnt make it thanks for all the help though. I couldnt find a open wound but every symptom of tetunas she had which is really weird.


----------

